# GFS/Guitar Fetish



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I ordered some pickups and hardware from GFS, mostly because it was still cheaper than locally especially for the switches and hardware.

Shipping was done via USPS/CANPOST. 
was $23.00 USD. 
No brokerage fees, no extras of any sort. 

Box o Pickups, switches and hardware arrived in Edmonton in 7 days.
Pretty quick by snail mail standards.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i got a mean 90 and a overwound tele pickup from them...quick and easy...and both sounded decent...i'm happy with my experience


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah, I've ordered pickups and got them fast and clean, plus they sounded pretty good for the money.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Ordered a loaded strat pickguard. Very happy with the product and the quick shipping.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

This is the second time for me ordering from them. 
First was overwound Strat pickups, that sounded amazing.
This time around its a HSH setup. 
2 hot Liverpool overwound retrotrons
1 strat sized lipstick pro single & metal mounting ring


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

djmarcelca said:


> This is the second time for me ordering from them.
> First was overwound Strat pickups, that sounded amazing.
> This time around its a HSH setup.
> 2 hot Liverpool overwound retrotrons
> 1 strat sized lipstick pro single & metal mounting ring


I have wondered about their lipstick pickups. Perhaps you can give us your opinion on them when you get it installed.


----------



## Hamish (Feb 27, 2015)

I bought an Earl Slick guitar from them. Twin humbuckers sound great. Fret ends were sharp - filed them. Delivery was quick.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

A member here had some installed in a guitar and I loved the sound ..really crisp but with some decent midrange. 



Steadfastly said:


> I have wondered about their lipstick pickups. Perhaps you can give us your opinion on them when you get it installed.


----------



## JeremyP (Jan 10, 2012)

I have never found any of the pickups that were awesome. They were usually good and acceptable but never great , so I just stopped trying them. But tha was a while back so maybe... Lol 
That said, they have decent deals on EVERYTHING else. Switches, Pickguards , knobs pickup covers etc.
Always a good experience buying from them, quick shipping, no order mix ups.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

The cap on the guitar I was fitting the new tele style switch-plate was so paper thin, the drill press actually went though it this afternoon. So I now have a nice ugly through hole in my guitar, 
I'll have to go get some flex able acrylic tomorrow to make a cover for the cover. 

On the upside, the retrotrons/lipstick combo looks really good together.


----------



## murraythek (Jun 1, 2013)

Just ordered a pair of mean 90's for my Epi Les Paul. Really hoping they live up to the hype.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

In terms of bang for the buck, I love both GFS and Dragonfire pickups. With either, however, I've had to tweak the capacitors on my tone pots and/or add a treble bleed to the volume pot in order to get a sound I really LOVED.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

OK Got the pickups in and wired up now.

sound wise: 

Hot Liverpool Retrotron
Not bad at all. They sound like the sound files they have online, kind of like a sharp PAF.

Lipstick Middle
Serviceable, might need a change of capacitor to brighten it up

overall not bad set.
unfortunately the drill press went completely through the maple cap into the electronics cavity when I was leveling the wood for a Tele plate so I had to fashion a rather large cover to cover the existing Knob/switch holes and the hole I put into the guitar. 

Should have heard me swear. 

But here's a before and After:










And After: 













I'm not overly thrilled with the after appearance. The Fiance said it was good looking, so I guess there's that. However I am happy with the new sound of the guitar.
I do not honestly think Seymour duncans/Dimarzio's would sound any better, would only be paying for the name.
It's standard Ibanez RG style switching:
HSH
1) bridge humbucker series
2) Bridge/Middle auto split
3) Middle single only
4) Middle/Neck Auto Split
5) Neck humbucker series




edit: I showed the after pic got the receptionist at work, who knows NOTHING about musicians unless they're cute and rich..
...I unfortunately am neither 
She liked the after pic, so maybe it'll grow on me.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

So i took it to rehearsal last night. 

The guys liked the new look even with the front cover

Most importantly, direct into my practice amp (Peavey envoy) it really growls and barks when the amp is turned waaaaay up. Still quacks like it should in the middle settings.

Cranking the volume also woke up the lipstick tube pickup. It's kinda lifeless at low practice volume, but at rehearsal volume it does the required mid position job very well. 

I Was intially let down by the mod, but at louder volumes I'm much happier with the combination I chose. 
Only thing missing is a kill switch, and a high pass filter on the volume.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

..........


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

LOVE the new look.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I like the looks of the pickups you chose. It adds to the look of the guitar. As for the cover, I would change the colour so it doesn't look so intrusive. Perhaps a yellow/gold to match closer the colour of your guitar. I would change the volume and tone knobs to gold to match the pickups. Just my opinion and personal preferences.


----------

